# Rend Lake fishing report 4-13-2014



## earl60446 (Apr 14, 2014)

Fished rend lake Illinois with some guides on sat and sun, 6 of us in 3 boats. Got about 1/2 our limit each day. Biggest we caught was 13.5 inches and 1 channel cat of 10 lbs on a crappie pole. That was fun. The crappie are just moving into the buck brush according
to the guides, should be great fishing in about 5-7 days. Fishing that buck brush is an experience, 11 ft pole with a slip bobber, hook and minnow. You gotta thread it down thru that buck brush into the water, hook a crappie and pray you get it out of there.
Kind of a pain in the ass but it was fishing so we had fun.
Tim


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 15, 2014)

Saw a show on TV about that, looked fun. 
I fished Rend lake many years ago as a kid. Somewhere along some rip rap and I caught a couple bass from the bank. We were just driving by and stopped for a bit.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2014)

Any pictures?


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 15, 2014)

One of the guys took some pictures so I will put them up here when he sends them to me for our club website.
Tim


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 26, 2014)

One of the guys sent me 1 picture, this was one of the bigger ones we caught, 13.5 inches.
They went down from there but we got our share of decent fish.
Tim


----------



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2014)

I like Rend for some strange reason. Lots of trees to hold the bass. Never fished it for crappie though. Hope to get there sometime this year.


----------

